# Great Revenue Opportunity



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

What we UberX drivers should really be doing is learning from our equivalent in the airline business, which is of course the low cost airlines.

Every country now has them. When you fly Cheapsh!t Air, Aero Tightwad or your local equivalent, you know that you paid a super low price in exchange for an economy service. You know that, and you count yourself lucky that the pittance you paid for your ticket actually entitles you to a seat inside the aircraft instead of sitting outside on the wing.

You know that if you want a can of Coke - $5. You want water - $5. A bag of Doritos? $5.

We should do exactly the same. Thanks to Uber, customers already pay a rock bottom, bare bones economy price, so we're halfway there. They want snacks? Fine, that'll be $5, sandwiches I would be happy to do too for $10. All you have to do is make an announcement at the beginning of the trip that you'll be showing them a selection of items for purchase. There is unlimited moneymaking potential here!


----------



## Anthony24 (Sep 24, 2014)

elelegido said:


> What we UberX drivers should really be doing is learning from our equivalent in the airline business, which is of course the low cost airlines.
> 
> Every country now has them. When you fly Cheapsh!t Air, Aero Tightwad or your local equivalent, you know that you paid a super low price in exchange for an economy service. You know that, and you count yourself lucky that the pittance you paid for your ticket actually entitles you to a seat inside the aircraft instead of sitting outside on the wing.
> 
> ...


This is a great idea! Thanks for the suggestion. Would be interesting to see how my passengers would react to this. I normally get professional middle to upper class folks. Perhaps a small menu in the back seat offering gum, candy bars and water wouldn't be a bad start.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm going to start offering handjobs and fingerbangs .... Maybe that'll get more tips or at least improve my ratings.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Attention @focusman , you wanna pitch to these guys?


----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

Let us know how it goes. You'll be getting alot of 1 stars though


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I'm going to start offering handjobs and fingerbangs .... Maybe that'll get more tips or at least improve my ratings.


I dunno if I could finish a shift with a Stink-Finger!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

yoo said:


> Let us know how it goes. You'll be getting alot of 1 stars though


I would offer a discount on merchandise according to the rating the passenger gives (must give rating in my presence to qualify). I.e. 5 star rating gets the customer 5% discount on treats. Damn, wait, that's too generous - must ask Kalanick or whatever his name is for his suggestions on being a tightass.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Sell from your Trunk / Boot of your car:
You could sell tube socks, shoes, watches, hand bags, costume jewelry, CDS, wallets, key chains, small hand tool sets, fireworks around July 4th, etc. If they buy something you could give them a Promo card.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

elelegido said:


> What we UberX drivers should really be doing is learning from our equivalent in the airline business, which is of course the low cost airlines.
> 
> Every country now has them. When you fly Cheapsh!t Air, Aero Tightwad or your local equivalent, you know that you paid a super low price in exchange for an economy service. You know that, and you count yourself lucky that the pittance you paid for your ticket actually entitles you to a seat inside the aircraft instead of sitting outside on the wing.
> 
> ...


You could also say the regular uber fare is for the most basic package: car and driver. Then for additional fees you can enjoy AC, aux chord, phone charger, mints, water, your favorite radio station


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

I can only imagine how these Boston college gaggles of brats would react if I told them my aux cord wasn't theirs for free to put on their shit music. They would give me the Millennial Pout and start talking smack so quickly. 
I swear I can't wait to get out there again today with the bold new experiment of putting a nice sign right in their sweet little faces explaining that we don't get any tips from the fare. 
At least 7 out of 19 trips gave a tip on a Tuesday. 
That's up from Zero. 
Information is power. 
Also, stink finger? Too far. Keep it a little classy, you ****s 
MuUUUUURPHY


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I hadn't thought of charging for a/c, cables or radio use - very good suggestions.

Come to think of it, also required is flat fee of $50 payable per ******bag for drunken behavior in the car.


----------



## Ocgirlcc (Jul 16, 2014)

I've already been doing the snack thing for awhile. I have a sign in my car telling them to ask if interested so I'm not pushy about it. A lot of people ask, not many people actually buy. I'm only charging $1 for water and small bags of chips or pb crackers. I even had brownies (no not that kind) and zucchini bread for awhile and only got one taker.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Damn, I'm never going to be able to retire to the Caribbean at a dollar a snack. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I can only imagine how these Boston college gaggles of brats would react if I told them my aux cord wasn't theirs for free to put on their shit music. They would give me the Millennial Pout and start talking smack so quickly.
> I swear I can't wait to get out there again today with the bold new experiment of putting a nice sign right in their sweet little faces explaining that we don't get any tips from the fare.
> At least 7 out of 19 trips gave a tip on a Tuesday.
> That's up from Zero.
> ...


 Too Far? Not even close to the edge. I'm sure the prostitute yourself reference was lost on most, but I like to play for a more sophisticated crowd. But just to clarify.... handjobs OK, fingerbang too far? Is that your stance?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

No, I think the option of offering hand jobs was pretty clear. Not an option for most drivers though as it would mean making a major lifestyle choice.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i would let them blow me for a free ride


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

elelegido said:


> No, I think the option of offering hand jobs was pretty clear. Not an option for most drivers though as it would mean making a major lifestyle choice.


 I think if I can come up with a classy sign to hang in my car advertising the new "extra" offerings, then that I believe, will make all the difference.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Ocgirlcc said:


> zucchini bread


Have to find a special rider for zucchini bread


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I can only imagine how these Boston college gaggles of brats would react if I told them my aux cord wasn't theirs for free to put on their shit music. They would give me the Millennial Pout and start talking smack so quickly.
> I swear I can't wait to get out there again today with the bold new experiment of putting a nice sign right in their sweet little faces explaining that we don't get any tips from the fare.
> At least 7 out of 19 trips gave a tip on a Tuesday.
> That's up from Zero.
> ...


 I honestly didn't know what to make of you until I read "gaggles of brats". Anyone who comes up with the idea that a group of Boston college brats is considered a gaggle, is twisted enough for me to respect. Uber on Beeeatch!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> i would let them blow me for a free ride


A trio of drunk chicks I took through a drive thru said to the drive thru window guy that they would flash their breasts if he gave them the food for free. He said that he couldn't but that he'd offer a free lemonade in exchange. The transaction was agreed.

A quick adjustment of the rear view mirror later and the guy hands over said lemonade. " Thanks", says the girl closest to the window. No flash, no nothing. Sigh...


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I bottle my pee and offer them as an imported beer.


----------



## Ocgirlcc (Jul 16, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Have to find a special rider for zucchini bread


Funny enough, that's the only snack I've sold so far. Lol


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

[QUOTE="SgtMurphy, post: 43115, member: 81
Also, stink finger? Too far. Keep it a little classy, you ****s 
MuUUUUURPHY[/QUOTE]

All part of the tapestry of life - I may have a Potty sense of humour & You may have a Potty mouth. Is it up to us or others to judge? Not easy when pushing boundaries I admit, but its all subjective. I said it for a laugh, I can't be sure what your motive is in using potty language. But that's you and I'm glad you're here.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I honestly didn't know what to make of you until I read "gaggles of brats". Anyone who comes up with the idea that a group of Boston college brats is considered a gaggle, is twisted enough for me to respect. Uber on Beeeatch!


Wait, were they a group of ducks?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

haji said:


> I bottle my pee and offer them as an imported beer.


After a night of heavy rum and coke drinking, my pee is probably stronger than beer.

You may be on to something here


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> After a night of heavy rum and coke drinking, my pee is probably stronger than beer.
> 
> You may be on to something here


This Thread REALLY needs to be renamed!!


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I fart and charge them for gas masks.

100% success rate


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I fart and charge them for gas masks.
> 
> 100% success rate


This Man Gets The Prize!
grUBBER Gas Masks! Hilarious


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm never doing the drive-thru bullshit again. Unless preceded by a $20 tip. I, telling you guys, the sign thing is brilliant. Now, I still offer water because it's part of a system that's easy to pull off in my vehicle and I get them cheap at costco, but anyways after putting my informative sign up there and lighting it up at night in a most ingenious manner, people cannot help but say 
"Shit balls, of course there's no tips rolled into this fare." 
A 'COME TO JESUS' moment is what we call it in the business. 
Tip the good ones, bollocks to the ones who can't bother to learn English and/or get and follow a damn GPS, especially in this city. 
Gimme yer MONEY ya cheap ninnies. 
Zucchini Bread? Good god, this biz has been tough on some of you haha


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I was thinking offer fake tattoos or psychic/palm readings. 

In all seriousness, I have said long ago, there has to be a loophole in the contract that would allow for additional income through advertisement, referrals, or sales outside of the fare. Just like Uber has interjected in the transportation business, upending regulation, someone smart will figure a way to make a side business and ride Ubers tail to the bank. Uber will react by lowering fares to 10cents a mile. 95% commission.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Just finished up. 
Got $6 tip on a $7 fare,
Then $15 on a $20 fare

Winning 
Is Sgt's Business ladies
And business
Is 
Good !


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Just finished up.
> Got $6 tip on a $7 fare,
> Then $15 on a $20 fare
> 
> ...


Good to hear! Whiteboard here I come!


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Man if uber team is really reading/controlling this forum; with this thread, they should officially realized they focked up and have waken a beast in all of us... Looool


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

I called 5 sucks .... Its really sucks to realized that you work for 5 dollars ...meanwhile you could get :
- whinning , act like superstars passanger who lazy dont want to walk home after they were ****ed up and drunk.
- throw up , really messed up your fancy leather seats that you dont even wanna sit at your own car no more and you realize it , its all about $5 
-4 stars, why so hard to realize for 5 dollars you got home safe and give 5 stars shouldnt be the question.
-Inefficient, You still can be penalize because you didnt get efficient enough to get pay 5 dollars fares (free ride)
-want water, I dont really mind giving you water but for 5$ and less than 10 minutes you could have it at home. , help your self to get water.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

jakob said:


> Man if uber team is really reading/controlling this forum; with this thread, they should officially realized they focked up and have waken a beast in all of us... Looool


I've been starting to think: "shit, maybe I'm giving away a trade secret and uber will come out with a campaign against informing the customer on tips." 
I could see them emailing us about this shit:
* "Reminder: Solicitation of tips INCLUDES telling our riders the basic facts. We here at Uber rely on the childish ignorance and laziness of today's non-critical thinking public who twice elected a ****ing child with no experience to the Oval Office, and you monkeys better not **** this up for us. Travis got one too many swirlies in school, and he's gonna take it out on the world with this iPhone application. Just today he gave an inspirational speech about how you're going to get replaced by robots. 
Now, how cool is that? 
Robots. 
If we find out that you're informing people with facts, we'll deactivate you faster than Subaruber got shitcanned.
Uber on! 
Heinrich Himmler,
Uber Marketing"*


----------



## Ocgirlcc (Jul 16, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I'm never doing the drive-thru bullshit again. Unless preceded by a $20 tip.
> ....
> Zucchini Bread? Good god, this biz has been tough on some of you haha


OOOH yes charging for drive thru runs, or just generally an extra charge for food in the car. Sorry, I gotta air out the car and clean up after y'all even if you don't eat in the car. Takes me off the road, so it's only fair to compensate me. 

And yes, it's tough on me in my area where I regularly have to drive 5-15 minutes to pick someone up. I had to drive 5 minutes to take a poor dumb tourist literally across the street. Anyways, it was a trial run with the baked goods thinking they might be more tempting than chips & crackers.

Really tho, what would probably sell the best is illegal to have ;-)


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm thinking you're 
1.) Female
2.) From Orange County
? 
You should try to maybe operate down in San Diego or...well I don't know about L.A, from the Angelinos on this board it sounds like a shitty deal. 
But I hope it goes alright for you. Forget the baked goods, provide water, maybe mints...put up a FAQ style sign with rates posted, and include the fact that we don't get tips included in the fare. Of anything will work, that will. 
And this might sound crazy, but it worked for me: Play your own music (low) and after your initial contact don't even try to contour so much to the rider, because in my experience that shapes the whole exchange into the driver being 'their *****,' if I may...I promise my ratings have only gone up since quitting the Mister nice guy routine.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

One of the best posts I've ever read on here!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I've been starting to think: "shit, maybe I'm giving away a trade secret and uber will come out with a campaign against informing the customer on tips."
> I could see them emailing us about this shit:
> * "Reminder: Solicitation of tips INCLUDES telling our riders the basic facts. We here at Uber rely on the childish ignorance and laziness of today's non-critical thinking public who twice elected a ****ing child with no experience to the Oval Office, and you monkeys better not **** this up for us. Travis got one too many swirlies in school, and he's gonna take it out on the world with this iPhone application. Just today he gave an inspirational speech about how you're going to get replaced by robots.
> Now, how cool is that?
> ...


This


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

Maybe sell drugs with your snacks:

http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_26583713/meth-tacos-17-indicted-colorado-bust-alleged-drug

Kidding. Just kidding.

.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

energy drinks and starbucks.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> You could also say the regular uber fare is for the most basic package: car and driver. Then for additional fees you can enjoy AC, aux chord, phone charger, mints, water, your favorite radio station


LOL


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I've been starting to think: "shit, maybe I'm giving away a trade secret and uber will come out with a campaign against informing the customer on tips."
> I could see them emailing us about this shit:
> * "Reminder: Solicitation of tips INCLUDES telling our riders the basic facts. We here at Uber rely on the childish ignorance and laziness of today's non-critical thinking public who twice elected a ****ing child with no experience to the Oval Office, and you monkeys better not **** this up for us. Travis got one too many swirlies in school, and he's gonna take it out on the world with this iPhone application. Just today he gave an inspirational speech about how you're going to get replaced by robots.
> Now, how cool is that?
> ...


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## LPHDN (Apr 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> What we UberX drivers should really be doing is learning from our equivalent in the airline business, which is of course the low cost airlines.
> 
> Every country now has them. When you fly Cheapsh!t Air, Aero Tightwad or your local equivalent, you know that you paid a super low price in exchange for an economy service. You know that, and you count yourself lucky that the pittance you paid for your ticket actually entitles you to a seat inside the aircraft instead of sitting outside on the wing.
> 
> ...


You may get deactived


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I would offer a discount on merchandise according to the rating the passenger gives (must give rating in my presence to qualify). I.e. 5 star rating gets the customer 5% discount on treats. Damn, wait, that's too generous - must ask Kalanick or whatever his name is for his suggestions on being a tightass.


LMAO


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

SgtMurphy said:


> I've been starting to think: "shit, maybe I'm giving away a trade secret and uber will come out with a campaign against informing the customer on tips."
> I could see them emailing us about this shit:
> * "Reminder: Solicitation of tips INCLUDES telling our riders the basic facts. We here at Uber rely on the childish ignorance and laziness of today's non-critical thinking public who twice elected a ****ing child with no experience to the Oval Office, and you monkeys better not **** this up for us. Travis got one too many swirlies in school, and he's gonna take it out on the world with this iPhone application. Just today he gave an inspirational speech about how you're going to get replaced by robots.
> Now, how cool is that?
> ...


LMAO X10


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And to think the Space Shuttle was built by the lowest bidder.


----------

